# Scissor beak



## littlecityfarm (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi all. My little girl has scissor beak. She's 3 weeks old. Eating and drinking fine. She's the 2nd largest out of 6. I have read this will get worse. And she will soon not be able to eat. What are your experiences with scissor beak? Is it possible she will be able to have a good life?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I had to look scissor beak up since I didnt know what it was. I found out scissor beak is just another word for crossed beak. I dont see this here. What I see is the top beak being longer. If thats the issue, i would let it go. Once she is outside she will rub her beak back and forth on rocks and suck to file it down.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Feed out of a cup. Feed mash or something that can be scooped.


----------



## dcfrenkel (Nov 1, 2012)

If she is fine, don't worry. If it becomes an issue, you will have to deal with it. 
Until then, she is having a good life.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello, welcome to the forum, and what a stinking cute chick you have!!! She is adorable!! Her beak is not crossed badly at all, and I don't see it getting so bad that it affects her quality of life, but it is something you will want to consider when in comes to breeding her. Here is an interesting thread that we had not too long ago about a crossed beak: http://www.chickenforum.com/f31/cross-beak-3534/index2.html


----------



## ShamrockSilkies (Apr 11, 2013)

You can trim a little if the beak with a dog toe nail clippers. If she ever has problems eating what we do with weak chicks and we had a hen with sever cross beak is you mix their food with water to make it soupy and put a little honey in it. The honey gives them energy and they like the taste too. Our hen got fed this 3 times a day, we'd call her name and she would come running from the coop  we had to put her down when she was almost 2 years old. Her beak got Worse and we couldn't keep weight on her


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

Don't tell my roo Cheekers that a cross beak is a problem. He is nearly 4 years old and has always had a crossed beak. He doesn't eat any special foods and is perfectly fine. Your chick's beak isn't that bad. Crossed beaks don't always get worse as the chick grows. Last, I've seen adult bird with some funky crossed beaks and they manage okay. 

Enjoy your chick and don't worry.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you toybarrons.


----------



## littlecityfarm (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks all. I was very worried. But I'm feeling much better. She is eating and drinking great and growing so fast! I don't plan on breeding so that part will not be an issue. Just worried about her quality of life. So far life is good.


----------

